# Fundraiser- Operation Hawkeye



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone heard of Operation Hawkeye?  Seems like it may be legit, if ADM McRaven is getting in on the act.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, truly inspirational. If only more or today's youth had the drive, determination and work ethic of this young man. Shit, I wish I had at his age. Well done, Will. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2015)

We have a thread on this somewhere. Or we did. Maybe it is gone now.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 29, 2015)

12 years old!  Most of us were probably more concerned with baseball and how lame 3rd period science is than supporting the families of fallen veterans.  And he's already raised so much!  Truly an incredible kid.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 29, 2015)

He has more heart than most people.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 29, 2015)

Do a Facebook search for One Boy USO (I think the USO sent him a letter warning of legal action unless he changed his name) so he is now called Operation99. Anyways, he's only seven or eight years old and he's been sending care packages to troops for several years now. He travels the US just to shake hands with the men and women who have decided to serve this nation.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 29, 2015)

Very impressive. Young man putting his thoughts and words into actions.

A noble cause!

I wish him the very best of success.


----------



## Homestead (Jun 9, 2015)

Very cool, I'll spread this to some folks.


----------

